# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  το σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης!

## ioannis2

https://www.psychology.gr/violence-a...mperifora.html

Αλήθεια τα χαρακτηριστικά του συνδρόμου με πόσους από εμάς σ αυτό το χώρο ταιριάζουν! Είμαι βέβαιος πως πολλοί θα απαντήσουν θετικά!

Όταν το θύμα δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει το θύτη είτε διότι του προκλήθηκε αυτή η πεποίθηση είτε διότι εκ των πραγμάτων κάτι τέτοιο είναι ανέφικτο ψάχνει διεξόδους οι οποίες θα απαλύνουν τον πόνο του για την κακοποίηση την οποία υφίσταται. Μια είναι η συμπόνια στο θύτη βλέποντας τον ως ένα άτομο με προβλήματα που χρειάζεται συμπαράσταση και βοήθεια (το σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης), η άλλη είναι συγχώρεση ως κάτι που πιστεύει πως θα γαληνέψει τη ψυχή τους ως θύμα και θα κερδίσει την εύνοια του Θείου, το άλλο είναι το γλείψιμο, η υποταγή και τα χατήρια προς το θύτη με την ελπίδα ότι οι σχέσεις θα αλλάξουν ή θα γίνουν πιο υποφερτές.

----------


## hlias1988

μπορει να ισχυει και σε μενα αλλα δεν ξερω εαν ειναι ετσι...
γενικα προσπαθω να φαινομαι καλος για να κερδισω την ευνοια αυτων που εχουν την εξουσια...και ειναι σε ποιο ισχυρη θεση απο μενα...

----------


## ioannis2

> μπορει να ισχυει και σε μενα αλλα δεν ξερω εαν ειναι ετσι...
> γενικα προσπαθω να φαινομαι καλος για να κερδισω την ευνοια αυτων που εχουν την εξουσια...και ειναι σε ποιο ισχυρη θεση απο μενα...


Το μόνο που κερδίζεις είναι την έλλειψη σεβασμού και την εκμετάλλευση. Αυτό δεν γίνεται αμέσως αλλά με τον καιρό. Μετά σπάνε τα νεύρα σου και φεύγεις. Εξουσία μπορεί να ναι ο οποιοσδήποτε τον οποίο φοβάσαι, τον θεωρείς καλύτερο σου ή τον εκλιπαρείς για φιλία ή εξυπηρέτηση.
Αυτό το "σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης" θα το κατέτασσα ως μορφή αντίδρασης στο φόβο, δηλ μια από τις παγίδες στις οποίες μας σπρώχνει ο φόβος.
Άμα συμβεί κάτι με κάποιον και τον φοβηθείς τότε θα σου μείνει ο φόβος προς αυτό το άτομο. Έπειτα θα φορτωθείς μεγάλο αγώνα για να ξεπεράσεις τον φόβο προς αυτό το άτομο.

----------


## aeolus74

> Αυτό το "σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης" θα το κατέτασσα ως μορφή αντίδρασης στο φόβο, δηλ μια από τις παγίδες στις οποίες μας σπρώχνει ο φόβος.
> Άμα συμβεί κάτι με κάποιον και τον φοβηθείς τότε θα σου μείνει ο φόβος προς αυτό το άτομο. Έπειτα θα φορτωθείς μεγάλο αγώνα για να ξεπεράσεις τον φόβο προς αυτό το άτομο.


Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες. Οι αντιδράσεις μας απέναντι στο φόβο δεν είναι πολλές. Το σύστημα (πάλης -φυγής) που ενεργοποιείται σε απειλητικές καταστάσεις στην πραγματικότητα περιλαμβάνει και άλλες δύο αντιδράσεις: Fight, Flight, Freeze And Fawn. Η κάθε αντίδραση οδηγεί και σε διαφορετική συμπεριφορική στρατηγική. 

A fight response is triggered when a person suddenly responds
aggressively to something threatening. A flight response is triggered when a
person responds to a perceived threat by fleeing, or symbolically, by
launching into hyperactivity. A freeze response is triggered when a person,
realizing resistance is futile, gives up, numbs out into dissociation and/or
collapses as if accepting the inevitability of being hurt. *A fawn response is
triggered when a person responds to threat by trying to be pleasing or helpful
in order to appease and forestall an attacker*.

Το σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης συνδέεται με το fawn response.

----------


## ioannis2

Thanks aeolous74, διαφωτιστικό το κομμάτι σου. Απλά δεν ήξερα ότι το "σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης" είναι το άλλο κομμάτι (το τέταρτο) στις αντιδρασεις Fight, Flight, Freeze and Fawn, δλδ το τελευταίο. Ήξερα μόνο τα τρία πρώτα ως η συνεπεια του φόβου!

----------


## hlias1988

> Το μόνο που κερδίζεις είναι την έλλειψη σεβασμού και την εκμετάλλευση. Αυτό δεν γίνεται αμέσως αλλά με τον καιρό. Μετά σπάνε τα νεύρα σου και φεύγεις. Εξουσία μπορεί να ναι ο οποιοσδήποτε τον οποίο φοβάσαι, τον θεωρείς καλύτερο σου ή τον εκλιπαρείς για φιλία ή εξυπηρέτηση.
> Αυτό το "σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης" θα το κατέτασσα ως μορφή αντίδρασης στο φόβο, δηλ μια από τις παγίδες στις οποίες μας σπρώχνει ο φόβος.
> Άμα συμβεί κάτι με κάποιον και τον φοβηθείς τότε θα σου μείνει ο φόβος προς αυτό το άτομο. Έπειτα θα φορτωθείς μεγάλο αγώνα για να ξεπεράσεις τον φόβο προς αυτό το άτομο.


δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση να αντιμετωπισεις αυτον τον φοβο? πρεπει να αναμετρηθεις με αυτο το ατομο που σε φοβιζει?
το ζω αυτο παρα πολυ....

----------

